# Derpy ear



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Shadow is now 8 years old. In the last couple of months one ear has decided to tip occasionally. I don't care about looks! My only concern is if this is health related. Her ears came up late and have commonly flopped about when running around, this however is new and happens mostly when she is sleepy. 
No ear infection and no new damage that I know of. Her ears are scarred and damaged from before I got her. And this is the same ear that was so late coming up. Again, I could not care less what she looks like.

My main concern is some dietary deficiency, or any health issue that could cause this.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I have a dog show friend whose older champion male’s ears have done the same thing. He’s 11 now, and in the last year they’ve tipped over into collie ears. As far as I know he’s healthy and going strong.


----------



## Dionne2u (Nov 5, 2018)

I understand your concern. It may be a protein or calcium issue. Try feeding yogurt and some baked or boiled chicken. Also may need to add supplements into the food. The older people or animals get the harder it is for them to utilize nutrients.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

This started happening around the time I switched her food. She started out on First Mate grain free, we did a 4 month experiment with Acana singles and she is now on the First Mate grain friendly. I noticed the ear thing about the time she started on the new First Mate.
Never really put that together, might have to do some research.

She is not going back on the Acana, it was terrible for her.


----------



## Dionne2u (Nov 5, 2018)

Smart choice. Normally it is the food and how it's processed and/or ingredients. My gsd actually does better on non- grainfree food choices. Good luck to you and your baby!


----------



## Dionne2u (Nov 5, 2018)

Oh! I forgot bone marrow, that stuff is loaded with trace minerals. And add just a small amount of yogurt so as not to add too much calcium. Keep us informed of your progress!


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Dionne2u said:


> Smart choice. Normally it is the food and how it's processed and/or ingredients. My gsd actually does better on non- grainfree food choices. Good luck to you and your baby!


Shadow did amazing on the First Mate grain free but in light of recent events and information I opted for the grain friendly. The Acana was a failed attempt to find a more readily available food. She has always been an itchy dog, but it was out of control on the Acana plus her stools doubled in size, her coat looked like crap, her energy was down and I was struggling to maintain her weight. Perfect example of a good food that didn't work for a particular dog. With the DCM/grain free research I opted not to continue the grain free.


----------



## Springbrz (Aug 13, 2013)

It could be the grain causing mild yeasty ears or allergy inflammation in her ears. My girl has so many food issues but one allergy sign is clear. We call it "having ear flaps". One of her ears will sort of lay out to the side and she will frequently shake her head. Almost every time it's happened it's been related to her getting an allergen in either a treat or food trial. Why not go back to First Mate grain free it shadow did well on it. If you are worried about taurine it is pretty inexpensive to supplement and easy to get online.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Springbrz said:


> It could be the grain causing mild yeasty ears or allergy inflammation in her ears. My girl has so many food issues but one allergy sign is clear. We call it "having ear flaps". One of her ears will sort of lay out to the side and she will frequently shake her head. Almost every time it's happened it's been related to her getting an allergen in either a treat or food trial. Why not go back to First Mate grain free it shadow did well on it. If you are worried about taurine it is pretty inexpensive to supplement and easy to get online.


Shadow gets hives in her ears when we have allergens in play. I am getting no odor, no hives, no head shake. The problem with the grain free and taurine is that not all dogs that developed dcm have low taurine levels, which may indicate that there is something else in play that we haven't found yet. 
It really seems like she has just given up on holding her ear up, and it comes and goes. When she is sleepy or scared it gets worse, but she continues to keep it up most of the time.


----------



## Dionne2u (Nov 5, 2018)

Shadow did amazing on the First Mate grain free but in light of recent events and information I opted for the grain friendly. The Acana was a failed attempt to find a more readily available food. She has always been an itchy dog, but it was out of control on the Acana plus her stools doubled in size, her coat looked like crap, her energy was down and I was struggling to maintain her weight. Perfect example of a good food that didn't work for a particular dog. With the DCM/grain free research I opted not to continue the grain free.[/QUOTE]

Seems like you are doing your research. Some say glucosamine is good but more studies show it has no affect. 

I have a 7.5 year old GSD and he got real sick. Loosing his hair, dry skin, down 10 lbs and no energy. Had him on the best grain free i could find and yet he was dying before my eyes. I changed his diet, started cooking for him, gave him supplements, herbal formulas, and fermented cod live oil with little kibble. Less than a year later he is absolutely gorgeous , full of life and back to his perfect weight. So i know what a good diet can do. If i can help in anyway just ask!


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Well whatever the cause it has now corrected. Her ear has not flopped in over a week. 
This dog drives me crazy.


----------



## Dionne2u (Nov 5, 2018)

Sabis mom said:


> Well whatever the cause it has now corrected. Her ear has not flopped in over a week.
> This dog drives me crazy.


That's great!! Did you change anything?


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

I changed nothing, did nothing different. I will continue to keep an eye on it though.


----------



## Dionne2u (Nov 5, 2018)

Glad to hear the ear is up! May have just been a droopy week ?


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

My theory, however incorrect it may be, is that Shadow is just helping you get through the trauma of your move by giving you something else to focus on! If she starts limping, intermittently, and alternating legs, or something equally creative, you'll know for sure. In the meantime, you should highly reward her efforts to distract you, and in general just spoil her rotten LOL!


----------

